# can we run splinter cell chaos theory using 3d analyzer.



## quan chi (Sep 29, 2007)

hello friends.well can we run splinter cell chaos theory using 3d analyzer on intel onboard gfx.
well i have intel onboard 915gma.

and is there any game of tom clancy's that can be played on onboard gfx.


----------



## Who (Sep 29, 2007)

the first splinter cell can be played on onboard graphics.....& as for the orignal question no you can't even if the game could run it would be like a slide show on the lowest settings....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't even dare try it.The game is pretty strict on it's requirements.Using 3D analyser won't do any good.Hope you have the original copy else it's a hassle to get this star force protected games to run on your PC.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the replies which one was its first issue.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2007)

It was called Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell.It was followed by Pandora Tomorrow & then came Chaos Theory & now the latest Double Agent.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> It was called Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell.It was followed by Pandora Tomorrow & then came Chaos Theory & now the latest Double Agent.


will the second version work.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 30, 2007)

Doubt it heavily mate.I haven't touched it till now.I skipped versions & jumped straight to Chaos Theory & now I shifted to Double Agent for a while.But never completed any Splinter Cell game as I lost interest in it after sometime.I suggest you start picking Hitman series in case if you interested in stealth action based games.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 30, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Doubt it heavily mate.I haven't touched it till now.I skipped versions & jumped straight to Chaos Theory & now I shifted to Double Agent for a while.But never completed any Splinter Cell game as I lost interest in it after sometime.I suggest you start picking Hitman series in case if you interested in stealth action based games.



well is hitman series better than splinter cell.
i have finished contracts however. well i didnt find silent assasin that much interesting.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 1, 2007)

then is there any game of tom clancy that can be played on onboard graphics.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

Very old *Rainbow Six* series can run on a decent on-board 

I don't like playing Tom Clancies, I enjoy reading them (Net Force, Rainbow Six and etc.)


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 1, 2007)

i have played PANDORA TOMORROW on onboard graphics.....without any problem......


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 1, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> i have played PANDORA TOMORROW on onboard graphics.....* with any problem*......


?


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^^ happy now ...HASTE MAKES WASTE


----------



## quan chi (Oct 1, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> i have played PANDORA TOMORROW on onboard graphics.....without any problem......



well then it can be played on onboard gfx.
how it is.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 1, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> well then it can be played on onboard gfx.
> how it is.



smooth....MSI-RS480 mobo onboard graphics...1 gb ram...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 1, 2007)

x200 its no less than an x300 with lesser clocks. It can't be compared with other onboard GFX. Its one among the best onboard GFX like 6100. 6150. 7050, x200, x1250, X3000 etc.
If thats da case then even Ghost Recon AW2 can be played on onboard [ATI X1250 with 1Gb ram].


----------



## quan chi (Oct 1, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> smooth....MSI-RS480 mobo onboard graphics...1 gb ram...



well will it work on intel onboard.as i have mentioned on my first post.


----------



## assasin (Oct 2, 2007)

i had run Pandora 2morrow using 3D Analyzer on Intel 845 onboard gfx.the game wud crash if i used night or thermal vision.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 2, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> i had run Pandora 2morrow using 3D Analyzer on Intel 845 onboard gfx.the game wud crash if i used night or thermal vision.



well how was the overall performance.i mean without those did it ran well.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 2, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> i had run Pandora 2morrow using 3D Analyzer on Intel 845 onboard gfx.the game wud crash if i used night or thermal vision.



and without those soem levels cannot be completed


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2007)

hey guys please refer here what they are telling.they say 915 can run chaos theory.
*www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel915g/sb/CS-011967.htm


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 15, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> hey guys please refer here what they are telling.they say 915 can run chaos theory.
> *www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel915g/sb/CS-011967.htm



You can run Chaos Theory but not Pandora tomorrow.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 15, 2007)

915 can run chaos theory,but its unplayable due to poor framerates.I have read somewhere that some patch improves chaos theory's performance.


----------

